# 2 suggestions



## overslept (Aug 23, 2010)

These have probably been mentioned before, but I'm too lazy to look it up. 

I think GBAtemp needs:

A) A reputation system

and

B) A "search this thread" function


just sayin'. Rep would work really good around here, and some threads on this site can get MASSIVE in literally just an hour. Some of us would rather not waste our time reading 489 pages just to find out one thing.


----------



## Costello (Aug 23, 2010)

A) many would disagree, i'll let others tell you why

B) it's alreaday there at the bottom right of the page,


----------



## monkat (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't really understand the reputation system. On sites that I've seen it before, it's been pretty...garbage. It's just been people voting other people down just for giggles, and eroded into the more negative points you have, the more popular you are.

Search this thread can be solved with the regular search button.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 23, 2010)

If there was a rep system I'd be in the negative, because I'm not afraid to call people out on incorrect information, and I do it pretty damn bluntly.  Nobody likes being told they're wrong.


----------



## redact (Aug 23, 2010)

is there a way to make a rep system where you can only add positive rep?

then the more people help the higher their rep (for instance, fast would be at like 10k by now ;p) and nobodty would be able to give people negative rep for shits 'n giggles


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 23, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> is there a way to make a rep system where you can only add positive rep?
> 
> then the more people help the higher their rep (for instance, fast would be at like 10k by now ;p) and nobodty would be able to give people negative rep for shits 'n giggles


That makes sense so if u dont like a post u just dont rep it
but i find rep quite useless as its not fair to new members especially when rep is needed for certain access to places in the forumn like the trading forumn requires 100 posts to view and such


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Agreed, Rydian. It would be just like on XBOX Live. You would see that you would only have a negative rep either by someone who doesnt post at the same maturity or intel level as the other person, or someone who is just mad for no reason. And 9:10 you wont see any positives about the person.


----------



## redact (Aug 23, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never mentioned higher rep granting you any extra features, just have it as a handy guide for new members to know what members know what they're talking about without relying on misguided beliefs that large post count == intelligent ;p


----------



## overslept (Aug 23, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> A) many would disagree, i'll let others tell you why
> 
> B) it's alreaday there at the bottom right of the page,




What the... THERE'S BEEN A "search this thread" FUNCTION THIS WHOLE TIME?!

You need to make that more noticeable


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> is there a way to make a rep system where you can only add positive rep?
> 
> then the more people help the higher their rep (for instance, fast would be at like 10k by now ;p) and nobodty would be able to give people negative rep for shits 'n giggles


This. I think this is in effect over on Dingoonity's boards, and IMO it helps as you can tell who is more helpful and who just has a high post count due to trolling.


----------



## xist (Aug 23, 2010)

Rep systems are totally pointless and ruin every single board where they're implemented, detracting from the reason people actually help others. If you're shallow enough that rep matters to you then you really need to stay away from the internet in case you get your feelings hurt. In any case Rep does *NOT* indicate expertise in any one field...lets say a Wii expert with uber rep decided to help out in an area he knew nothing about.....not very helpful, despite a high rep.

And the last thing the interwebz needs is another place where people start using phrases similar to "+ Rep for answers". The only people who need a rep system are those who need help finding the search function....OH WAIT A MINUTE!


----------



## vergilite (Aug 23, 2010)

well we have post count instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i mean usually when you see someone with 1000+ odd posts and they have yet to be banned then you know there helpful etc


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 23, 2010)

vergilite said:
			
		

> well we have post count instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You know I'm helpful then.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 23, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read that then think about what you said anyone can spam a forumn and say there helpful and they arent


----------



## xist (Aug 23, 2010)

Reputation systems generally have a post count and account age component.


----------



## overslept (Aug 24, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> The only people who need a rep system are those who need help finding the search function....OH WAIT A MINUTE!



What's that supposed to mean, xist?

And there's nothing wrong with having a positive-only rep system. That way newbies can know who to go to first if they have questions.


----------



## redact (Aug 24, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> mercluke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell are you talking about? i said the exact opposite
i said that the rep system will give a more accurate representation of who is helpful *instead of* people relying on making assumptions based on misleading high post counts


----------



## prowler (Aug 24, 2010)

+rep me if you think this post is off-topic and awesome.


----------



## dice (Aug 24, 2010)

The rep idea won't happen. It's been suggested so many times over the years and has been rejected on all occasions so you can forget about it. 

Your other suggestion has been answered although it isn't the first time it has been made. Perhaps moving it to the top of the page would make it more noticeable.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 24, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> The rep idea won't happen. It's been suggested so many times over the years and has been rejected on all occasions so you can forget about it.
> 
> Your other suggestion has been answered although it isn't the first time it has been made. Perhaps moving it to the top of the page would make it more noticeable.


I'd make it as a drop down thing, like the topic options


----------



## overslept (Aug 23, 2010)

These have probably been mentioned before, but I'm too lazy to look it up. 

I think GBAtemp needs:

A) A reputation system

and

B) A "search this thread" function


just sayin'. Rep would work really good around here, and some threads on this site can get MASSIVE in literally just an hour. Some of us would rather not waste our time reading 489 pages just to find out one thing.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 24, 2010)

I _*LOVE*_ adbots.


----------



## xist (Aug 24, 2010)

I think that Bot deserves +Rep...


----------



## overslept (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, put it in the "options" dropdown menu. That's the one thing I keep clicking when I'm trying to find the Search this Thread tool, when I realize that's on a different forum and not this one.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 25, 2010)

Rep system is only to be misused by people constantly putting '+rep if I helped you out', like some people are already doing in the Wii section (no names needed).

Basically, everyone doing that is either a 10 year old or a douchebag.

If people really want to thank you, they'll just tell you.


----------

